# Recycled build...for darts?



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi guys. I was bored today and was trying to get rid of all my stuff that was stashed in several boxes around the house...then decided to see how much I could use in a dart frog (no plans to buy frogs just now) viv...out of a 60 x 30 fish tank...

It is not huge, but I think it looks nice. There is no water bowl cause there are no frogs. For drainage I used egg crate, then cork chips, then there is eco earth. I figure I never water it so it should not get that wet anyway...(lazy)...I know the Brom is a bit big, but I like it...there is ficus behind that...the two small bushy green plants are going to spread to cover the whole ground...this is similiar to moss but looks better and will grow faster. 

There are two caves to the left...one accessed from the low ground at the front, and another on top of it accessed from the higher ground on the right side. 











You cant tell, but the soil is really slopy and hilly. Flat only at the front left corner where the water bowl would be...










Caves. The bottom one is larger than this with a smaller opening. This is the top one. 









So let me know what you think...pics are not that great...camera and photographer dont work well as a team. :devil:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it that bad???:crazy::jump:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

looks really good hun! if its for darts you DONT want a water dish in there, could do with a couple more bromeliads (they sleep in the leaves) but thats looks absolutely fantastic! could happily keep a trio of those tincs you like in there  

:flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh...I thought they slept in the caves :blush: Thought about getting a smaller type of brom or getting another type of broad leaved plant that is lower lying....where the hell would I put it though...would they use it if it were attached to the cork bark?

And the water bowl would be filled with pebbles...I noted that from your last post...unless they dont need one at all and would survive off the moisture in the tank and in the brom cups??? Then I could move the caves forward and put another at the back???HMMM...


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

they be absolutley fine without a water dish, but as you say if you want it mainly just to look pretty (which i did lol) then theres no problems so long as the waters no deeper than 1cm! 

they love plants stuck onto the sides and back - if you get tincs youll be suprised how much they climb! and yeah you can really never have too many plants for them - looks stunning though theyd love it in there!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

THanks. Pics are really not that great but I was pleased with the result using only stuff I had around the house already...I am really interested to see how the green stuff grows. It is 1.5 inches tall and should not get taller...but will spread alot...it is just so soft and nice looking I thought it would be like java to the frogs when it is wet although I actually bought it for the garden...have till late summer to find out if its any good...any idea what the perfect brom would be and where to get a small one...that one is 7 inches tall and I struggled to find it then did not find a space for it in the otehr tank : victory:

htanks for your help as always.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

awww cant wait to see it all ready for them!! it makes such a difference to have a mature viv for them  

as for getting small bromeliads your best bet is local small scale flower/plant shops or garden centres - OR i got some of mine from eBay from portugal of all places!! remarkably healthy too.. not dead yet :whistling2:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

You'll need to cover that soil with leaves or something as Darts don't like soil sticking to them. The leaves will also provide extra shelter for the frogs and provide feeder insects such as woodlice and springtails with a place to live and breed.

Have you also considered how your going to ventilate the tank?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I love it hun!! looks fab!! can't wait to see your new little friends in there!! xx


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

can I ask what are the 'small bushy plants that look like moss' are? I was thinking of getting some live moss to go in my whites tank and my RETF's tank but don't want the risk of I wanted to pick your brains, my RETF doesn't go in the water bowl, would he be ok just living off the moisture? or shall I pop a slightly smaller bowl and a waterfall in there?? he's got a xl exo terra water dish in there at the mo, just he's so tiny, I worry that he can't get in and out ok.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

it was meant to say 'run the risk of it dying' but some reason it cut that bit out.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

*In answer to the questions.*



jennlovesfrogs said:


> can I ask what are the 'small bushy plants that look like moss' are? I was thinking of getting some live moss to go in my whites tank and my RETF's tank but don't want the risk of I wanted to pick your brains, my RETF doesn't go in the water bowl, would he be ok just living off the moisture? or shall I pop a slightly smaller bowl and a waterfall in there?? he's got a xl exo terra water dish in there at the mo, just he's so tiny, I worry that he can't get in and out ok.


 
Hiya hun..no earthly idea! There was a kind old lady in the garden centre that was listening into my conversation about growing moss...she literally pushed it into my hands saying "this will work...just put it in and watch it spread. It will stay low and the water droplets will look great" and that was that...she had even paid for it!! 

Never even had a chance to say thanks.

When Betty had her large water bowl, she did go in it sometimes but mostly just hung her butt over the edge like a proper lady...it wont matter how big the bowl is as long as the water is only half her body when she sits.. a smaller bowl would be a good idea if yours cant do this cause hte edge is too tall for her. :flrt:
At the moment it has a clearseal lid with the glass and ventalation on hte sides...but I have a nifty idea for this tank....It has the lip thing on hte inside as it was a fish tank..so, I am going to make an insert that will sit snuggly on this ledge that will be made of wood (outsides) and have cheesecloth or voil or something like that stuff that people use for cross stitching (lol) some kind of fabric that will allow air to pass through but will not have holes big enough for the fruitflies to get out of. Then I think I am going to get a screen lid and fit a light canopy on it. BUT....this will only work if the light will pass through the cloth (it will definatly pass through the voil). This will also ensure my humidity will stay higher without covering the tank with glass or plastic...what do you think...will it work?

I am going to wait and see how my looks like moss but is not moss and will spread plant that the kind old lady gave to me plant (latin terms hmpph) gets on before I add leaves and stuff. I really am not planning on getting any frogs any time soon and so have loads of time to get it right...

I am also working on an innotive way to house fruit fly cultures...more on this when I get it figured out properly....too much time on my hands :blush:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks very much hun, I have popped a waterfall in, and will see how little Chilli goes with it tonight, I have made sure when I mist that I hit him/her with a few drops just incase, I have left the big bowl in for now, and see how it goes 
next time I am in the garden centre I shall have a look around for low growing plants and see if I can spot anything like what you were very kindly given  what a sweet woman!! xx


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Does the plant look anything like this?? If it does, its called mind your own business or baby's tears (Helexine)


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Janine00 said:


> Does the plant look anything like this?? If it does, its called mind your own business or baby's tears (Helexine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep... thats the stuff... also comes in a gold 'variagated' form... it's lovely... typical houseplant. Not too sure how well it will do in very damp conditions, but you can only try... Really does look stunning when 'dewy'... J


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

So is the texture of the adult plant still soft and shallow? I can see by the pic that it will stay compact which will keep any earth from sticking to the frogs which is great. If it works I will be chuffed! It will hold the humidity and have the dew drops so the frogs will have access to moisture by walking on it or through it...but the ground will not be soaking because nothing will be getting watered...just misted...I think that the roots of the plants should be able to deal with the moisture..but we will see....thanks for that...!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I shall look into this stuff!! thanks guys xx


----------

